# Windows8 stuck key virus



## newlife2015 (Oct 14, 2015)

The full stop key appears stuck. There is absolutely no problem with the keyboard thats is for sure!
Initially it was the stuck semicolon key. I disabled that key through keytweaks software. Things went well for a day.Now suddenly it is the full stop that is stuck. NOTHING seems to be working now. I have tried resetting the system(windows 8 ) to factory settings, using c cleaner to cleanup registry and also run malwarebytes. NOTHING seems to be working!
I have seen others post on the internet with a similar problem(with other keys like b ) and all the time the problem is unresolved.
REALLY hope someone can help me out here ASAP!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Why do you think it's not the keyboard?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
2. From our guide on How it works


> Please post your question only once. You can request that it be moved to another forum later if necessary.


you have also posted in our malware forum
Please continue here for the time being. If necessary the topic will be moved
3. As a starter send me please a copy and paste of the info in the white box on this
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

4. Is it a laptop - integrated keyboard as against external
try ? / key


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above when you send me that, info also try please the on screen keyboard
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/type-with-the-on-screen-keyboard
and report if that works OK

Also for your general info


> using c cleaner to cleanup registry


better than many registry cleaners, but still the likely kiss of death for Windows - if you merely accept what it offers to clean


----------



## newlife2015 (Oct 14, 2015)

I got the following results :

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1000M @ 1.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 8082 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -2016 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 697863 MB, Free - 652338 MB;
Motherboard: FUJITSU, FJNBB29
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled

The onscreen keyboard is working fine!
No problems with the keyboard for sure. Tried disabling keyboard and the problem persists; even with USB keyboard. 
Have already run Ccleaner without success.
Sorry for repeated posts:first time here.
Thank you!


----------



## newlife2015 (Oct 14, 2015)

Laptop integrated keyboard.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and does the / ? work OK



> try ? / key


also I should have asked before - what types when you press full stop .
or comma ,

and what is the full model details please of the computer


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

In a laptop you may have to physically disconnect the keyboard to stop it from sending inputs. Disabling the keyboard in device manager is not always enough.

You can eliminate software very easily, download and run a Live Linux distro like Ubuntu from a USB stick: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install


----------



## newlife2015 (Oct 14, 2015)

@Macboatmaster Its a fujitsu lifebook A512 model. The keyboard does type . and , when I do manage to type that with great difficulty. The /(?) is working fine.

@Triple6 I disabled some keys using keytweaks,pretty sure that the keyboard is not faulty. Many others on the internet have this problem and have not been helped.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> The keyboard does type . and , when I do manage to type that with great difficulty. The /(?) is working fine.


Most unusual IMHO to actually have them type correct and YET fro the same fault to exist on a USB keyboard, as something had changed keyboard mapping in registry they would NOT type correct
In addition to what my colleague has suggested try
1. Clean boot
2. Another user account

Clean boot procedure

Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, and then tap *Search*. Or, if you are using a mouse, point to the lower-right corner of the screen, and then click *Search*.
Type msconfig in the search box, and then tap or click *msconfig*.








On the *Services* tab of the *System Configuration* dialog box, tap or click to select the *Hide all Microsoft services* check box, and then tap or click *Disable all*.








On the *Startup* tab of the *System Configuration* dialog box, tap or click *Open Task Manager*.








On the *Startup* tab in Task Manager, for each startup item, select the item and then click *Disable*.








Close Task Manager.
On the *Startup* tab of the *System Configuration* dialog box, tap or click *OK*, and then restart the computer.


----------



## newlife2015 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you. I will try that out tomorrow upon waking and report the results. Thanks again!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Will wait to hear the result


----------



## newlife2015 (Oct 14, 2015)

It is still giving the same problem. I will take further course of action after hearing from you. Thanks for your help!


----------



## newlife2015 (Oct 14, 2015)

@Triple6 I think you are correct. The keyboard driver gets re-installed after a fresh restart.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can boot Linux and verify if the problem exists with it it as well.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree
If Clean boot AND another user account both have the same problem AND the external usb keyboard has the same problem, then my colleagues suggestion has to be the next step
I believe but I am not sure, that the onscreen keyboard does not use the same key mapping as the fujitsu and external one

It think as well you would be best to uninstall that keytweaks software, as I suspect even if we may solve it, that will perhaps hinder our efforts


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go Control Panel
Language
what please is shown

click options on right of blue bar and then click preview
is the keyboard layout as you expect it to be


----------



## newlife2015 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you. I uninstalled keytweaks after bringing the keyboard to default settings. The onscreen keyboard has indeed a different keymapping. The USB external and the internal have the same. For the moment, I am not having issues as I disable the keyboard driver EVERYTIME I am using the laptop and am using the external USB keyboard. If there's no problem for a week or so, I can just replace the keyboard. Thanks again!

The laptop we are discussing about is not near me. Please can I let you know the results ASAP tomorrow?


----------

